# finish for sapela



## frank (1 Dec 2003)

i am just finishing a trinket box made out of sapela ,whats the best finish to show the grain ,the d/tails turned out a1 on the rat .

thanks , frank


----------



## Midnight (2 Dec 2003)

Frank...
I built bookcase using Sapeli last year. Finished them with sanding sealer(2 coats, sanding lightly between them) and wax. REALLY brought out the grain. Lovely stuff to work with.


----------



## Scrit (2 Dec 2003)

Frank

To really "pop" the grain in sapele I'd suggest using a polymerised oil finish such as polymerised tung oil. This builds to a natural sheen and enhances the lustre in the grain. Your sapele might also benefit from some mahogany stain if you want a really flame red mahogany

Scrit


----------



## frank (3 Dec 2003)

thanks lads i will try it out on some scrap wood


----------



## frank (6 Dec 2003)

well i ended up getting some rustins teak oil ,i have applied 4 coats upto now the box looks brillant  this oil gives a gloss finish , when its dry i will give it a coat of wax then twist my lads arm to take some pics .i tried the stain scrit but it looked a bit dark .


frank


----------

